# Bennies while travelling



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thought of this from another thread. If you are traveling, you need to know this about your benefits. First, you need to enroll in ERTS if you want your benefits money sent to your home local. If you don't, the money stays there and, if you're not vested there, you lose it. Second, there's an extra lag month getting back to your home local. Third, an hours and money report is sent to your home fund. All of the pension money is put in your fund, but the hours are converted on dollars in and your local contribution rate. Example, if your local rate is $5 and you work 40 hours where it's $10, you'll get $400 and 80 hours. Conversely if you work 40 hours where it's $2.50, you'll get $100 and 20 hours. With health and welfare it's similar, but you can lose money. Using $5 as your local contribution again, if you work 40 hours where it's $2.50, you'll still get $100 and 20 hours. However if you work 40 hours where it's $10 they will send $400 to your local fund. Your local fund office will see the 40 hours and take $200 in accordance with the local contribution rate. The remaining $200 will be sent back to the reciprocating fund and be lost to you. Changing that is what the "money follows the man" campaign is about. There's other stuff about annuities and changing your designated fund, etc. But this is stuff you should know before you go.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Chops146 said:


> Thought of this from another thread. If you are traveling, you need to know this about your benefits. First, you need to enroll in ERTS if you want your benefits money sent to your home local. If you don't, the money stays there and, if you're not vested there, you lose it. Second, there's an extra lag month getting back to your home local. Third, an hours and money report is sent to your home fund. All of the pension money is put in your fund, but the hours are converted on dollars in and your local contribution rate. Example, if your local rate is $5 and you work 40 hours where it's $10, you'll get $400 and 80 hours. Conversely if you work 40 hours where it's $2.50, you'll get $100 and 20 hours. With health and welfare it's similar, but you can lose money. Using $5 as your local contribution again, if you work 40 hours where it's $2.50, you'll still get $100 and 20 hours. However if you work 40 hours where it's $10 they will send $400 to your local fund. Your local fund office will see the 40 hours and take $200 in accordance with the local contribution rate. The remaining $200 will be sent back to the reciprocating fund and be lost to you. Changing that is what the "money follows the man" campaign is about. There's other stuff about annuities and changing your designated fund, etc. But this is stuff you should know before you go.


thank you for taking the time and posting bro


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

360max said:


> thank you for taking the time and posting bro


NP. Good thing for brothers to know before hitting the road.


----------

